# Junkers Ju87



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2014)

Wouldn't you be as you would by oiled up.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## planb (Oct 23, 2014)

Good one


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 23, 2014)

Straight out of a Disney movie! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2014)

My, he is a happy fella isn't he?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2014)

Apparently they all got the giggles when the crew tickled them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 13, 2014)

I just noticed something about the first image; its cowl flaps are not separated leaves, but one big semi-circular piece.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2014)

That made me laugh.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's a toothy grin! 








nuuumannn said:


> I just noticed something about the first image; its cowl flaps are not separated leaves, but one big semi-circular piece.



The B's and C's didn't have adjustable cowl flaps from what I've seen, they had shutters ahead of the cooler. Here's a B (note the Jerico trumpet and MG ports faired over) and you can see the oil cooler's cowl lacks the flaps. The first photo in this post is also a B...you can see the shutters closed in front of the oil cooler. I believe that they eliminated the shutters and replaced them with the flaps on the D series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Dave, I did a little looking into this and the early B-1s had the shutters and fixed cowl flaps, but things got a little confusing because mid production B-1s disposed of the fixed cowl flaps and went for separate leaves, whereas the very first production B-2s had the fixed cowl, but predominantly had the separate leaves, along with the R and C as you pointed out. The B-2s had a deeper radiator than the B-1s and ejector exhausts, whereas the first lot of B-1s just had ports, like the second image you posted; the top image is an early production B-2.

Here's an R, showing the separate leaves and ejector exhausts fitted to late model B-2s;

Junkers Ju 87 R 2 III/St.G 2 Greece 1941 Â« World War Photos

A B-2 with ejector exhausts and fixed cowl flap like the image at the top of the page;

Dive bomber Junkers Ju87 Stuka Â« World War Photos

A B-1 with cowl flaps and stub exhausts;

http://www.airpages.ru/lw/ju87b1_4.jpg

A B-2 with ejector exhausts and split cowl flaps;

http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/bww2/ju87b/ju87b-6.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Dec 16, 2014)

Great thread!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2015)

Aww look, it is even playing with a dog

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh no! Don't eat the pup!

...or...

I didn't know Korea had 87's...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2015)

This one clearly enjoys skying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 22, 2015)

surprised no one painted a little "hitler" moustache between the spinner and the cowl..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2015)

naahh it would not be funny then


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2015)

A couple more...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2015)

This one went into a bar fight and lost..


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2015)

Hard to tell if that's a D-7 or a D-8


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## pbehn (Mar 10, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> This one went into a bar fight and lost..
> 
> View attachment 286819



Seems like a muttley snigger to me!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> This one went into a bar fight and lost..
> 
> View attachment 286819




YEAH! But you should see the other guy!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2015)

Having a laugh with his mates.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## razor1uk (Mar 20, 2015)

Humourous thread guys, keep up the sniggering


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2015)

I can never look at this plane again without thinking this.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2015)

Feeding time always makes him very happy and joyful.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Denniss (Apr 1, 2015)

Rather smallish prop blades and no ejector-style exhaust - looks like an early B with 1000/1100 PS engine


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2015)

On vacations you can hear his jolly laughter all over the beach


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2015)

It will giggle like a girl when its on Wintersport.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## pbehn (Apr 15, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> On vacations you can hear his jolly laughter all over the beach
> 
> View attachment 288829



This is one is just about to sneeze!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2015)

Always the Joker a good mate to have around...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2015)

At the Dentist

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2015)

LMAO, AWESOME!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2015)

Always the playfull one but he sucks at Hide and Seek..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Elmas (Apr 26, 2015)

Happy after a pleasant meal of spaghetti


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2015)

Dude... werez is my wings....


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2015)

Not afraid of the dark, he keeps smiling ( NSGr2 Ju 87D with Flammenvernichter (exhaust flame killer)


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2015)




----------



## bobbysocks (May 19, 2015)

they are smiling so wide they could eat a banana sideways...


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2015)

bobbysocks said:


> they are smiling so wide they could eat a banana sideways...



It's in the gene's His granddad could take the whole box of bananas sideways....


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2015)

He really loves choir singing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2015)

(1945 Flugplatz Fürth captured) His jolly laughter was now only a mask, You can read the tension of the poor things face

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2015)

Italian Air force


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2015)

Seems to like bondage


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## VALENGO (Jun 9, 2015)

This one is really happy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2015)

Seems like it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## CommanderBounds (Jun 10, 2015)

I guess one could say, this one "bit the dust."

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2015)

Full Frontal


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2015)

Looking like being gritting teeth.


----------



## Elmas (Aug 9, 2015)

Even as a model Ju 87 keeps his happy mood....






from

"Valzer ragazzi!", G. Cenni - Ezio Bottasini


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2015)

C.a. 1942, postcard colour











added: explanation yellow and red markings on bombs

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2015)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2015)

Good shot!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2015)

Emblem Anker, Flugplatz/Airfield Orscha Russia. Notice the Schwarze manner/Blackman/Airplane crew wearing white.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2015)

StG 2

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2015)

Ah hah haa! This is good! Keep it up!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> Emblem Anker, Flugplatz/Airfield Orscha Russia. *Notice the Schwarze manner/Blackman/Airplane crew wearing white*.
> 
> View attachment 301073


Wouldn't that make them Weissemann, then?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 8, 2015)

> StG 2



He's not smiling anymore; his jaw's been ripped off...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2015)

Rare italian Ju87


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2015)

Such a happy after boy playing in the snow.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2015)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2015)

Rumania's Ju87 over Hungary 1945


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2016)

Poor Ju87 realizing it should have chosen another camo job...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2016)

It's drawn a crowd...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2016)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)

This one wasn't happiest rather.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2016)

Notice extra mg


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2016)

Look at the extra two beam guns on that 87. Cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Not seen a gun in that position before!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2016)

Me either! Great post Snautzer01!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2016)

Night intruder /Nachtschlacht


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Apparantly on a sortie against England

View attachment 310143


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2016)

This is a serie of pictures of a Ju87 Geschwader in a raid against England (part 1)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2016)

Part 2/3


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2016)

damn good series...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2016)

Part 3/3


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2016)

God apperantly blesses the divebomber

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2016)

2./NSGr 2 Ju87D-3 Köln-Ostheim März 1945 (notice the supply container)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2016)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## GregP (Apr 22, 2016)

Aw ... they must be pouring in Maple Syrup ...


----------



## Elmas (May 6, 2016)

I think this landing cost this Stuka some of his front teeth.....


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2016)

should have stayed on the road...


----------



## VALENGO (May 7, 2016)

Sorry, I know this one is not a Stuka, but I just noticed that 262´s are happy too!.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)

Junkers Ju 87 Stuka dive bomber Sturzkampfflugzeug | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## VALENGO (Nov 12, 2016)

A LikeKampfFlugzeug found over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2017)

Cleaning a Ju87

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2017)

Such a beautiful aircraft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2019)

#703 WWII 59th Armored FA Bn Photo ~ Camouflaged Ju-87Stuka Dive Bomber ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2019)

DR Militaria Stuka Foto auf E- GS P 296 adapt. mit Mi.840 Frankfurt 4.1.1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Husky (Mar 8, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 356895


 Too bad so obsolete.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2019)

Husky said:


> Too bad so obsolete.


This version killed an awful lot of tanks trucks etc. So i would not say "so obsolete." It was intended to be used with overwhelming air superiority. When that failed it had short comings or better a sitting duck but when, as it was quite frequent in the East, it was not much hindered with enemy fighters it still was an asset. Right up till the end.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Flugzeug StG.2 Flugplatz ARGOS Griechenland 1941 | eBay

notice drop tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

Love the looks of the "A" version. This really needs to be re-kitted by another maker

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

REPRO FOTO JUNKERS JU 87 STUKA DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE FLUGZEUG PILOTEN 2.WK PILOT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

A918 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Ju87 Stuka Russland Front Mechanike | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

A927 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Ju87 Stuka Russland Front airbase | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2019)

Foto 2 WK, Flugzeug Stuka, JU 87 Winter,Feldflugplatz Ostfront,Kennung,Soldat | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D390 Foto Wehrmacht Italien 1944 Flugzeug Ju87 Stuka camo TARN Zusatz Tank TOP ! | eBay

Notice boarding on ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D392 Foto Wehrmacht Italien 1944 Flugzeug Ju87 Stuka camo TARN Zusatz Tank TOP ! | eBay

Notice hard stand

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2019)

JUNKERS Ju 87 B mit DFS 230 B - SCHLEPPVERBAND | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2019)

Originales Foto vom 2.WK Luftwaffe Kampfflugzeug JU87 mit Kennung. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Junkers Ju87 . | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2019)

MD345 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju87 Stuka Technik Details ! | eBay

notice bars behind pilot seat, gunner must have had rabbies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 26, 2019)

Interesting! Love the Anton


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2019)

10029a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Soldat am Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Junkers Ju 87 Sturzkampfgeschwader 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Junkers Ju 87 Sturzkampfgeschwader 2 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Junkers Ju 87 Sturzkampfgeschwader 77 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

6939 Stuka Junkers Ju 87 B Regia Aeronautica Luftwaffe Italien - Fotoabzug!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

6938 Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 B Regia Aeronautica Luftwaffe Italien - Fotoabzug!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2019)

Molto bello !!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

D4028 Foto Deutsches Flugzeug Ju87 Stuka Tarnfarbe Camouflage | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Flugzeug/Airplane Ju 87- mit Schriftzug Der Eiserne-Wappen Immelmann (Q652) | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 29, 2019)

This is a photograph of a photograph I took at Tempelhof, Berlin of Ju 87s being assembled in the big hangars on site.




Ju 87 production

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2019)

WW 2 US GI PHOTO OF GERMAN JUNKERS JU 87 STUKA WITH ITALIAN MARKINGS ( B ) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2019)

Krul Antiquarian Books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)

Great shots


----------



## johnbr (Sep 5, 2019)

*Junkers Ju 87 C (This is the V-11, since there were only two), navalized version for the "Graf Zeppelin" aircraft carrier.
The other, V-10, had the civil code D-IFHH that was then changed by the TK + HD.*


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

MD402 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju87 Stuka TOP Technik Motiv Bomben !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

MD400 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 Staffelabzeichen TOP Emblem Teufel | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

MD390 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Ju87 Stuka Winter Russland Emblem | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Foto II WK, Soldaten des JG 27 mit getarntem Flugzeug JU 87 Frankreich Z 1.101 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

130919# FELDPOST-AK 1944 - 2. WK - "KAMPF IM LUFTRAUM" #109 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2019)

Org. Photo: Italian Co-Belligerent Airforce Ju-87 Stuka Bomber Warming Engine!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - STUKA - "Ju 87" - Flugplatz "KRETA" im Mai´41 - Griechenland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - STUKA-STAFFEL - "Ju 87" - Feldflugplatz - WINTER-TARNUNG - 4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - STUKA-STAFFEL - "Ju 87" - Feldflugplatz - WINTER-TARNUNG - 3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - STUKA-STAFFEL - "Ju 87" - Feldflugplatz - WINTER-TARNUNG - 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - STUKA-STAFFEL - "Ju 87" - Feldflugplatz - WINTER-TARNUNG - 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Foto-PK Wehrmacht 2.WK ww2 Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Staffelabzeichen Feldflugplatz | eBay
Foto Wehrmacht 2.WK ww2 Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Staffelabzeichen Feldflugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht 2.WK ww2 Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Bulgarien Feldflugplatz Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Beute Flugzeug Bomber am Flugplatz FÜRTH b. Nürnberg Bayern 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Junkers Ju 87 STUKA Beute Flugzeug am Flugplatz FÜRTH Bayern 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Junkers Ju 87 STUKA Beute Flugzeug am Flugplatz FÜRTH Bayern 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2019)

thumbright:


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug KG 77 Stukas Insterburg Ostpreußen Übungsbomben Luftwaffe Foto 3 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

Luftwaffe Sturrzkampf - Flugzeug Ju 87 bei Angriff durch Jäger ungebraucht u1940 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

Love the big old ugly Anton

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaff Junkers Ju87 A Stuka Tarnung Kennung 81+? | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2019)

Great shot


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

WW II Usa Photo ---- Captured Stuka Dive Bomber ( Tank Busters ) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2020)

TOP Foto Technik - Sturzkampfbomber im Flug #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2020)

Love the Anton

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Foto Romanische Luftwaffe: Junkers Ju 87G Stuka Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Foto Romanische Luftwaffe: Junkers Ju 87G Stuka Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Foto Romanische Luftwaffe: Junkers Ju 87G Stuka Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Foto Romanische Luftwaffe: Junkers Ju 87G Stuka Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2020)

Is the bottom one a Ju 87?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2020)

Yep it is. The strange looking shape of the fuselage in the circled area is caused by the stabilizer+elavator and its tip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2020)

Ah! Yes!


----------



## VALENGO (Feb 1, 2020)

Something like an optical illusion: I expect to see the upper part of the airframe but it is not so high, no way to see it from that angle. Instead, the elevator can be seen, but it imitates the horizon, then it looks as if part of the Stuka is missing (imho).

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2020)

VALENGO said:


> Something like an optical illusion: I expect to see the upper part of the airframe but it is not so high, no way to see it from that angle. Instead, the elevator can be seen, but it imitates the horizon, then it looks as if part of the Stuka is missing (imho).


That is exactly as I first saw it. In my defence



it was 0530 and I only had 2hrs sleep. I started seaching for a single engine version of something like this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2020)

We need more to sleep Geo.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 87 IN BRITISCHEN FARBEN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 5, 2020)

Surprised they left the swastika on it.


----------



## wrenchedmyspanner (Feb 6, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Surprised they left the swastika on it.


Perhaps they were conflicted (or ran out of paint!)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Feb 10, 2020)

There's a duplicate thread about the Ju 87 at this link:

ju-87 

Best if these two threads were merged together because more info about Ju 87R discussed in post #3 of the above-mentioned link is discussed at the Junkers Ju 87 Wikipedia article.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 10, 2020)

The other thread is long dead with no info


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Feb 10, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> The other thread is long dead with no info


I know that, so that long-dead thread should be moved to the forum section "Old Threads" because it is inactive.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2020)

Vahe Demirjian said:


> There's a duplicate thread about the Ju 87 at this link:
> 
> ju-87
> 
> Best if these two threads were merged together because more info about Ju 87R discussed in post #3 of the above-mentioned link is discussed at the Junkers Ju 87 Wikipedia article.





Vahe Demirjian said:


> I know that, so that long-dead thread should be moved to the forum section "Old Threads" because it is inactive.



How about you leave the moderating to the moderators and admin?


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Feb 10, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> How about you leave the moderating to the moderators and admin?


I'm fine with that option.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 11, 2020)

Vahe Demirjian said:


> There's a duplicate thread about the Ju 87 at this link:
> 
> ju-87
> 
> Best if these two threads were merged together because more info about Ju 87R discussed in post #3 of the above-mentioned link is discussed at the Junkers Ju 87 Wikipedia article.


?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

WWII 64th TCG & 82nd AB Photo Lot: Captured Ju-87 Stuka In Italian Markings! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

Feldflugplatz Tarazona Geschwader Stuka Ju 87 Flugzeug Legion Condor 1936 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

Legion Condor Flugzeug Staffel STUKA Ju87 in Alfaro Spanien 1937 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

WKll - Foto Jagdflugzeug mit PILOT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Original WWII Photo 34th BOMB GROUP Men w/ CAPTURED GERMAN FIGHTER Germany 202 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Soldiers Posed by Italian Ju-87 STUKA Dive Bomber; LECCE, Italy! | eBay

captured beute


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2020)

Lovely looking Focke-Wolf


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 22, 2020)

Yeah, he sure misidentified that 109.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 87 D der 1./SG 102 in Deutsch-Brod Anfang 1944 | eBay

Very nice decal.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2020)

Maybe dreaming they were in Tripoli rather than Siverskaya.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2020)

Original Word War II WW2 - German Jet Plane Wreck Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US Army Captured German ME-109 BF-109 ? Prop Plane Wreck | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

WK 2 Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Flugzeug Flieger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 Stuka - Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Stuka Afrika | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## VALENGO (Jul 12, 2020)

Been watching the last videos of Mr. Rojas Bazán (top class scratch modeller) and he says that the well known pic of the Stuka's factory is half mirrored (only the right half of the pic): you can count three hand holds on starboard when there was only two on that side. This led to a mistake that has been replicated many times, even in expensive scale models.
Edit: I'm not 100% sure about this, just starting a conversation.


----------



## rochie (Jul 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WK 2 Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Flugzeug Flieger | eBay
> 
> View attachment 585895


What a great picture


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: P-38 Fighter Pilot by Luftwaffe Ju-87 STUKA Bomber w/ 3.7cm AT Guns! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Luftwaffe Ju-87 STUKA Bomber Wreck on Airfield (#2)! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Luftwaffe Ju-87 STUKA Bomber Wreck on Airfield (#1)! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

WWII Photo GIs w/Captured German Stuka Ju 87D North Africa US & British Markings | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40576723

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum.

I was made aware of this collection by Marc-André Haldimann on 12oclockhigh


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2020)

Cool..!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2020)

Good shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

Junkers Ju 87 D-3 of II./St.G.2 "Immelmann" probably in Russia | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

Junkers Ju 87 in winter. Russia 1942 or 1943 | eBay

notice flame dempers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2020)

Good ones!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 87 NOTLANDUNG | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## VALENGO (Nov 15, 2020)

Interesting pic, may be that similar airbags was used to stabilize Komets during towing?, at least in earlier versions.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2020)

negativ-JU 87-Stuka-Sturzkampfgeschwader 1/StG 51-Köln-Staffel-wappen-56 | eBay

Notice inertia starter rod

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hans-Ulrich Rudel Ju-87G Luftwaffe Wandbild | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Ostfront Sturzkampfflugzeug Stuka mit Kennung beim Start HKL | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Ju 87 Sturzkampfflugzeug Stuka an der Ostfront Tankwagen HKL | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 87 B-2 Stab StG 2 mit Wappen Balkanfeldzug 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2021)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft Ju 87 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2021)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft Ju 87 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

Luftwaffe WW2 1941 Luftkrieg Kampf-Flugzeug Junkers Stuka Ju 87 Jumo 210 BMW 892 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 87 ITALIENISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Foto Legion Condor Stuka JU 87 Jagdgruppe 88 !!! #38 | eBay

Condor 29-4

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

Original WWII Photo Captured German Aircraft Plane w/ US Soldier JU-87 Stuka | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

Original WW2 Collectible US Photographs for sale | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

WW2 North Africa Libya German Stuka Plane Crashed or Scuttled photo 4.1x2.5" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Feb 26, 2021)

I don't know how you get SO many pictures *

 Snautzer01
*but please keep them coming.
Brian

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2021)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Foto 2 WK Flugzeug JU 87 Stuka Kennung VB auf Flugplatz Super | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Foto 2 WK Flugzeug JU 87 Stuka offene Motorhaube Wartung vor Einsatz Super | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

2Wk Ju.87-G Kanonenvogel Rumänien 10 Panzerjägerstaffel.. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger ju87 | eBay

Stukaschule 2 Graz 10-11-41

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

X6575 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Do17 Ju87 Stuka Do 17 Ju 87 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Visualartfx (Apr 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Part 2/3
> 
> View attachment 335356
> View attachment 335357
> ...


What is the symbol ,that you guys keep showing on the engine cover?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

This is the squadron emblem. In the case it is 8./St.G 77.


----------



## Visualartfx (Apr 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2./NSGr 2 Ju87D-3 Köln-Ostheim März 1945 (notice the supply container)
> 
> View attachment 336143
> View attachment 336144
> ...


Wow,wonder what color this prop spiral was?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

IMHO it's of white.


----------



## Visualartfx (Apr 19, 2021)

Wurger said:


> This is the squadron emblem. In the case it is 8./St.G 77.


Thanks bud, for a bit my wife and I thought it was a marking for the invasion of England.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)

My pleasure.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

Visualartfx said:


> Thanks bud, for a bit my wife and I thought it was a marking for the invasion of England.


All the units had emblems. From training units to operational. german luftwaffe emblems - Google Search

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2021)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Flugzeug m. Kennung am Flugplatz E-Stelle RECHLIN | eBay

Anton

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2021)




----------



## special ed (May 1, 2021)

Note He 70 in background running.


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2021)

Yep..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

Foto-Negativ, WK2, Blick auf Stuka vom Sturzkampfgeschwader 1, 5026-859/40 | eBay

notice hat tail gunner

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Stuka Bomber Ju 87 Feldflugplatz Brest Frankreich 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffen Flugzeug JU 87 STUKA Überflug Luftaufnahme 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 22, 2021)

Love them big pants

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

Foto Italien Sizilien Catania * Flugplatz Flugzeug Stuka JU 87 offene Motorhaube | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

Foto 2 WK Italien Sizilien Catania Flugplatz Flugzeug Stuka JU 87 Kennung Nr. 63 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)

Anton ... the nice shots of the engine compartment.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GIs w/ Captured German JUNKERS JU 87 Dive Bomber plane (FH)* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

Italian Soldiers Original WWII LUCE Agency Photo Italian Air Force Talking Local | eBay
Original Luce Agency Black & White WWII Nose Art Flying Duck Reifendruck (Captu | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

Foto, Bombe wird eingehängt an einer Junkers Ju 87 (N)50154 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Flugzeug Stuka Ju87 Flugplatz Bujaraloz | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Flugzeug Stuka Ju87 Flugplatz Bujaraloz bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Flugzeug Stuka Ju87 Bombenschacht | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Flugzeug Stuka Ju87 Bombenschacht bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Flugzeug Stuka Ju87 Flugplatz Bujaraloz | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Flugzeug Stuka Ju87 Flugplatz Bujaraloz bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


I've said it many times before....someone needs to 1:48 an Anton and I will break my no purchases vow

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I've said it many times before....someone needs to 1:48 an Anton and I will break my no purchases vow





Ju 87 A Stuka by Manuel Soriana Romero (Special Hobby 1/48)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

Foto 2wk Flugzeug Frau in Fliegerkombi Pilotin Flugzeugführer Kopfhaube in Hand | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2wk Flugzeug Frau in Fliegerkombi Pilotin Flugzeugführer Kopfhaube in Hand in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





THE most rarest of pictures i believe femal german ju87 pilot

woman

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ju 87 A Stuka by Manuel Soriana Romero (Special Hobby 1/48)


I should have added, "reasonably priced"


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I should have added, "reasonably priced"
> 
> View attachment 630912​


But you did not. So.....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 020 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 020 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Rumania nr 861

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 025 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 025 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Rumania

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 026 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 026 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Rumania

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hai Naroc nr 861








https://www.ebay.de/itm/324701955385?hash=item4b99bea539[ATTACH=full]689456[/ATTACH]-G4AAOSwFUVg4URW

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hai Naroc nr 861







https://www.ebay.de/itm/324701965631?hash=item4b99becd3f[ATTACH=full]689457[/ATTACH]J4AAAOSweR1g4UkB

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hai Naroc nr 861






https://www.ebay.de/itm/324701965763?hash=item4b99becdc3[ATTACH=full]689458[/ATTACH]g-AAAOSwj2Rg4Ukc

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hai Naroc nr 861







https://www.ebay.de/itm/324701965763?hash=item4b99becdc3[ATTACH=full]689460[/ATTACH]g-AAAOSwj2Rg4Ukc

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 090 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 090 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





b-25

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2021)

Excellent.


----------



## southerndoug (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto 2wk Flugzeug Frau in Fliegerkombi Pilotin Flugzeugführer Kopfhaube in Hand | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto 2wk Flugzeug Frau in Fliegerkombi Pilotin Flugzeugführer Kopfhaube in Hand in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 044 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 044 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 071 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 071 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





27

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2021)

Foto-1: Ju 87 Stuka-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen des 7./St.G.1 bei Pernes 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-1: Ju 87 Stuka-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen des 7./St.G.1 bei Pernes 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Distintivo della 237a Squadriglia Bombardamento a terra -

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Distintivo della 237a Squadriglia Bombardamento a terra -

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Caccia tedesco in dotazione alla Regia Aeronautica Junkers Ju 87 presso un campo di volo


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Caccia tedesco in dotazione alla Regia Aeronautica Junkers Ju 87 presso un campo di volo, visuale posteriore


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com





wrkn 5651

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Junkers Ju 87 auf schweren Transportanhänger (N)50207 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Junkers Ju 87 auf schweren Transportanhänger (N)50207 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2021)

2Wk Foto Flugzeug Stuka Ju-87G mit Tarnung | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 2Wk Foto Flugzeug Stuka Ju-87G mit Tarnung bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Ju87G Bk3,7

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2021)

Ground crew with time on their hands.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Deutsches Flugzeug Stuka JU 87 Staffelwappen WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Flugzeug Stuka JU 87 Staffelwappen WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





notice removal starter cranck by ground crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

Foto 2 WK 3x Flugzeug JU 87 Stuka offene Motorhaube + Nr. Kennung von Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2 WK 3x Flugzeug JU 87 Stuka offene Motorhaube + Nr. Kennung von Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Anton

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice shots !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Stuka mit Kennung 16 mit Bomben bestückt unterm Tarnnetz 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Stuka mit Kennung 16 mit Bomben bestückt unterm Tarnnetz 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





NR 16 , 15 may 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE JUNKERS Ju87 STUKA MAINTENANCE | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 2nd Class.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Approximate size: 8x6cm...



www.ebay.com





Engine change in the field

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

Legion Condor LC Spanien , Flugzeug Ju 87 Stuka Pilot Hans Brand in Calamocha | eBay


Entdecken Sie Legion Condor LC Spanien , Flugzeug Ju 87 Stuka Pilot Hans Brand in Calamocha in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Anton , Condor Pilot Hans Brand in Calamocha

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2021)

Foto Ju 87 Stuka Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe ! Maschine mit weißer (?) Lackierung ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Ju 87 Stuka Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe ! Maschine mit weißer (?) Lackierung ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Weird cammo job. long range tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 7, 2021)

Interesting - a new one.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2021)

Foto Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Flugzeug mit Wintertarnung ! Lanz Bulldog Traktor ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Flugzeug mit Wintertarnung ! Lanz Bulldog Traktor ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Bergungskommando schleppt Stuka mit LKW in Russland 1942 Combat | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Bergungskommando schleppt Stuka mit LKW in Russland 1942 Combat in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Bergungskommando schleppt Stuka mit LKW in Russland 1942


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Orig. Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Fliegerbombe BREST Bretagne Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Fliegerbombe BREST Bretagne Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





nice decal

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group



Captured JU-87D about to be flown by USAAF 98th BG Pilot, at Benghazi Libya, 1943. He crashed it upon landing, and survived.

Captured usaaf star

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Dec 14, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2021)

Some kind of medical Stuka?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2021)

Error


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 651598
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Judging by these captions yes. It is a special plane for examination pilot's heart during diving. The guy with the rectangular plate is a flying doctor who keep the control over the pilot talking to him using a laryngophone. The rectangular plate seems to be a cartige/cassette with an X-ray picture because the heart beat and its working were saved with the X-ray machine.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 16, 2021)

Good info, Wojtek 



Capt. Vick said:


>



I just noticed something of interest, the canopy opens to the side in this picture - yes, it's a different mark to the following pics. I was under the impression the Stuka's canopy slid backwards, and then in the last picture below...



Capt. Vick said:


>



The canopy is slid backwards! What mark of Stuka is the top picture?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2021)

It is the Anton version. The one had the cockpit hoods side opened. The one in the last pic looks like the later one variant. I would say the D.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 16, 2021)

Wurger said:


> It is the Anton version. The one had the cockpit hoods side opened. The one in the last pic looks like the later one variant. I would say the D.



Copy that, Wojtek, I didn't realise the Anton's canopy opened to the side.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2021)

Here ... the A prototype and the serial Anton ...















the source: Junkers Ju 87's 2./StG2 escorted 1./JG27 Franzisket N. Africa 1941

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German STUKA Ju 87 (412211) & Ju 88 Bomber planes* | eBay


There are light corner creases.



www.ebay.com





Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Fritzlar airfield May 1945 8M+EH , a Ju 87 D-3 WNr 412211 from Schleppgruppe 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 87 STUKA Dive Bomber plane* | eBay


There is a very light crease.



www.ebay.com





8M+EH , a Ju 87 D-3 WNr 412211 from Schleppgruppe 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2022)

Nacht schlacht









Original WWII Photo Captured German Aircraft Plane w/ US Soldier JU-87 Stuka | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo Captured German Aircraft Plane w/ US Soldier JU-87 Stuka at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo GERMANS & WRECKED FIGHTER AIRCRAFT Winter Snow 47 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Snapshot Photo GERMANS & WRECKED FIGHTER AIRCRAFT Winter Snow 47 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Snow fun, look how happy it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 2, 2022)

Love the post, Snautzer01. How about a thread for planes with happy faces?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Planes with happy faces thead

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

AK Luftwaffe Deutsche Wehrmacht Günther Pilz | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Luftwaffe Deutsche Wehrmacht Günther Pilz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





formation Ju87B

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Stuka | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Stuka in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Condor 29-?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AK Luftwaffe Deutsche Wehrmacht Günther Pilz | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie AK Luftwaffe Deutsche Wehrmacht Günther Pilz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...




Not B but A. But a nice shot though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

Foto Pocking Luftwaffe Rollfeld Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 1941 (5554x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Pocking Luftwaffe Rollfeld Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 1941 (5554x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

Nightbomber















*WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 87 STUKA Dive Bomber plane* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 87 STUKA Dive Bomber plane* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

hiwi














Orig. Foto russ. Bevölkerung Lkw bei Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Flugzeug in Russland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto russ. Bevölkerung Lkw bei Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Flugzeug in Russland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

Pocking July 1941















Foto Pocking Luftwaffe Rollfeld Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 1941 (5554x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Pocking Luftwaffe Rollfeld Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 1941 (5554x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 15, 2022)

They were still using Antons in '41?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)

in Flugschulen .. ja.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Bacon.........















39/45 . AVIATEUR ALLEMAND ET SON AVION | For sale on Delcampe


€25.00 | Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Photographs (originals) > War, Military"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Luftwaffe - Junkers Ju 87 « Stuka » - Bombardier en piqué - Avion | For sale on Delcampe


Starting at €13.00 - Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Photographs (originals) > War, Military




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Feeding time always makes him very happy and joyful.
> 
> View attachment 288686


If one of those guys knew what we’d be saying 70 years later…lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bacon.........
> 
> View attachment 661610
> 
> ...


I’m not even going to ask about the guy looking over his shoulder…😳

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2022)

very low early model














Foto, Wk2, Stuka Ju 87 im extremen Tiefflug (N)50446 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Stuka Ju 87 im extremen Tiefflug (N)50446 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (May 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> very low early model
> 
> View attachment 666993
> 
> ...


Excellent picture! I see at least four in the air. Note everyone seems to be enjoying the show except for the soldier eyeballing the photographer!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2022)

BK37














*WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 87 STUKA Dive Bomber plane* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 87 STUKA Dive Bomber plane* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2022)

Condor Spain piglet emblem














K4399 Foto Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Legion Condor LC Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie K4399 Foto Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Legion Condor LC Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> I’m not even going to ask about the guy looking over his shoulder…😳


I think he is supposed to be a chimney sweep


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2022)

White cammo














Altes Foto Flugzeug Stuka / Junkers Ju 87 / weiße Winter - Schneetarnung 2. WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Flugzeug Stuka / Junkers Ju 87 / weiße Winter - Schneetarnung 2. WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> White cammo
> 
> View attachment 673002
> 
> ...


Makes me think of Star Wars Stormtroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

J455 Russland Junkers Ju87 STUKA weiße Wintertarnung Kopfstand Bruch crash plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie J455 Russland Junkers Ju87 STUKA weiße Wintertarnung Kopfstand Bruch crash plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

Condor 1936
















K4682 Foto Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Legion Condor LC | eBay


Entdecken Sie K4682 Foto Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Legion Condor LC in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Italian rare






*



*


J845 Foto Afrikakorps Junkers Ju 87 STUKA der italienischen Luftwaffe Italien !! | eBay
J846 Foto Afrikakorps Junkers Ju 87 STUKA der italienischen Luftwaffe Italien !! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Italian rare notice emblem















Foto Luftwaffe gelandeter und abgedeckter Stuka mit Bombe ? | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe gelandeter und abgedeckter Stuka mit Bombe ? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

early














Foto Luftwaffe gelandeter Stuka mit Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe gelandeter Stuka mit Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

J9+CH














Flugzeug mit Kennung J 9--C H Crash Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug mit Kennung J 9--C H Crash Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Italian rare notice emblem
> 
> View attachment 676609
> 
> ...



236a Squadriglia, 96° Autonomo Gruppo Bombardamento ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Thanks Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

coded 45














W36 Frankreich Flugplatz Montdidier Junkers Ju 87 STUKA Staffelwappen Emblem TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie W36 Frankreich Flugplatz Montdidier Junkers Ju 87 STUKA Staffelwappen Emblem TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> early
> 
> View attachment 676610
> 
> ...


What is that under the belly, just behind the radiator?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)

According to the Crowood Aviation Series book it's a special under-fuselage pack that was used duing flight-test experiments with the Luftwaffe Medical School..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2022)

Hmmm. Thanks amigo!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

StG77












Flugzeug Stuka Ju 87 mit Staffelabzeichen und Pilot (2) | eBay
Flugzeug Stuka Ju 87 mit Staffelabzeichen und Pilot (1) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

wrknr 5682














W502 Foto Russland Luftwaffe Junkers Ju 87 STUKA Flugzeug Werksnummer 5682 plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie W502 Foto Russland Luftwaffe Junkers Ju 87 STUKA Flugzeug Werksnummer 5682 plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

?B+DM early anton















(b26) Frankreich 1940 Flugzeug Plane Focke wulf FW 190 Emblem Soldat Messgerät | eBay


Entdecken Sie (b26) Frankreich 1940 Flugzeug Plane Focke wulf FW 190 Emblem Soldat Messgerät in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

early anton



















K5163 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Junkers Ju87 Ju 87 Stuka Kennung ID Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie K5163 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Junkers Ju87 Ju 87 Stuka Kennung ID Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

Early anton















K5165 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Junkers Ju87 Ju 87 Stuka Kennung ID Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie K5165 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Junkers Ju87 Ju 87 Stuka Kennung ID Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

early anton














Fotoalbum - Luftwaffe , Kampfflieger - FW 89 , Me 109 , Stuka m. ca. 110 Fotos | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotoalbum - Luftwaffe , Kampfflieger - FW 89 , Me 109 , Stuka m. ca. 110 Fotos in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2022)

notice emblem 



















Foto Deutsches Flugzeug Stuka mit Staffelabzeichen Pilot nackter Oberkörper 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Deutsches Flugzeug Stuka mit Staffelabzeichen Pilot nackter Oberkörper 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2022)

STG 51?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Wurger
Thank you.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Anton














Foto - Deutsches Flugzeug Stuka - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Deutsches Flugzeug Stuka - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

Condor 29-11 29-8 Flugplatz Avila












L89 Spanien Flugplatz Avila Legion Condor Junkers Ju 87 STUKA Flugzeug Ávila | eBay
L90 Spanien Flugplatz Avila Legion Condor Junkers Ju 87 STUKA Flugzeug Ávila | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

The coolness is great with the guy on the spinner.














Foto - Luftwaffe Flugzeug Stuka Soldaten nackter Oberkörper - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Luftwaffe Flugzeug Stuka Soldaten nackter Oberkörper - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Anton early














Foto - Luftwaffe Flugzeug Stuka - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Luftwaffe Flugzeug Stuka - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Sep 10, 2022)

May have been posted before:






Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)

the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 10, 2022)

One of these things is not like the others. One of these things is not the same.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 686337
> 
> the source: the net.


did the ju87G have the explosive bolts???


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Wartungs- Anweisung / Verstell - Luftschrauben 1939 propellor manual













































Junkers Flugzeug JU 87 / Wartungs- Anweisung / Verstell - Luftschrauben 1939 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Junkers Flugzeug JU 87 / Wartungs- Anweisung / Verstell - Luftschrauben 1939 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> did the ju87G have the explosive bolts???




It seems that the explosive bolts were used for the naval variant of the Ju-87 only. And I doubt the G-2 had them too. Also I still thinking the pic was retouched or the pilot really damaged the undercarriage, during the attack.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

BK+EF torpedo Ju87V-25






















Junkers Ju 87V25 Stuka Stammkennzeichen Stkz BK+EF WNr 48928 LT 5w Torpedo | eBay
Junkers Ju 87V25 Stuka Stammkennzeichen Stkz BK+EF WNr 48928 LT 5w Torpedo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Rumania














Foto Luftwaffe Stukas auf dem Rollfeld mit ausländische Maschinen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Stukas auf dem Rollfeld mit ausländische Maschinen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

Italian airforce beute captured



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - JU88 Stuka Italian Air Force Middle East | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Anton early



















Foto Italien Flugzeug, Junkers Ju 87 Flugzeughangar 1943 2.WK (7759x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Italien Flugzeug, Junkers Ju 87 Flugzeughangar 1943 2.WK (7759x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

CE+VJ winter















Foto Luftwaffe JU 87 CE VJ mit Schneetarnung Wintertarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe JU 87 CE VJ mit Schneetarnung Wintertarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2022)

Dummy Atrappe X+U1 St. Omer Wizernes 












Frankreich , Flugzeug Stuka Ju 87 Atrappe in St. Omer Wizernes (1) | eBay
Frankreich , Flugzeug Stuka Ju 87 Atrappe in St. Omer Wizernes (2) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 19, 2022)

A lot of work went into that.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2022)

Not too much IMHO. They gave up the mottling for the camo.


----------



## special ed (Oct 19, 2022)

Oh, I don't know. It looks as good as my scale flying models.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

Condor















Foto Spanien, Flugzeuge der Legion Condor, Stukas JU87 mit Wappen, Kennung, TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, Flugzeuge der Legion Condor, Stukas JU87 mit Wappen, Kennung, TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

Early Anton














Foto aus Nachlass Selhorn, Stukageschwader 77, Junkers Ju 87 (N)50610 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto aus Nachlass Selhorn, Stukageschwader 77, Junkers Ju 87 (N)50610 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2022)

Rear gun reloading ammo belts














Foto, aus Nachlass Selhorn Stukageschwader 77, Schütze am MG Ju 87 (N)50616 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, aus Nachlass Selhorn Stukageschwader 77, Schütze am MG Ju 87 (N)50616 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2022)

Ju87G, with twin BK 3,7 gun pods














Foto aus Nachlass Selhorn, Stukageschwader 77, Seitenprofil Ju 87 Maling(N)50618 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto aus Nachlass Selhorn, Stukageschwader 77, Seitenprofil Ju 87 Maling(N)50618 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)

That's the G-1 variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2022)

Early Anton 52+H24

























4x Flugzeug Foto Militär Flieger Junkers ? etc... | eBay


Entdecken Sie 4x Flugzeug Foto Militär Flieger Junkers ? etc... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)

The three-tone early LW camouflage can be noticed. Looks like the red band on the fin+rudder is still there but the white disc was overpainted with the new swastika marking. Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Early














Wk2 Flugzeug Foto Postkarte | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2 Flugzeug Foto Postkarte in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

Starter handle














20496 Foto Luftwaffe Balkan Flugzeug Technik Kurbel Anlasser Starter Motor WK2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 20496 Foto Luftwaffe Balkan Flugzeug Technik Kurbel Anlasser Starter Motor WK2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2022)

Ju87A Anton














Foto Blick auf eine Junkers Ju 87A Sturzkampfbomber Stuka Luftwaffe WL (W120) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Blick auf eine Junkers Ju 87A Sturzkampfbomber Stuka Luftwaffe WL (W120) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 7:31 AM)

Anton early St.G. 76 Graz

















Flugzeug eingeschneite SCHNEE Stuka Ju 87 + Piloten St.G. 76 Graz #15 | eBay
Flugzeug eingeschneite SCHNEE Stuka Ju 87 + Piloten St.G. 76 Graz #14 | eBay
Flugzeug Stuka Ju 87 + Pilot St.G. 76 Sturzkampfgeschwader 76 #12 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 10:11 AM)




----------

